# Application photo



## Hadri_en (7 Juin 2015)

Bonjour,

je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un ipad mini 2 en plus de mon macbook.
J'ai un peu de mal avec l'application "photo".
Voila, concrètement, j'aimerais que les photo prises avec mon ipad arrivent sur mon mac mais qu'inversement, les photos stockées sur mon mac n'arrivent pas sur mon ipad afin de ne pas le surcharger. Comment s'y prendre?
Jusqu'à présent, j'ai activé sur mon ipad la photothèque iCloud ainsi que l'option "transférer vers mon flux de photos". Et le résultat est le suivant: les photos prisent avec mon ipad arrivent bien sur mon mac, mais certaines photos de mon mac se retrouvent aussi sur mon ipad (au hasard d'ailleurs, je ne sais pas pourquoi ces photos en en question se retrouvent sur mon ipad et pas d'autres...).

Merci pour votre réponse.

PS: si vous pouviez aussi clairement me définir ce qu'on entend par "flux de photos" ça m'arrangerait également


----------



## Locke (7 Juin 2015)

Hadri_en a dit:


> PS: si vous pouviez aussi clairement me définir ce qu'on entend par "flux de photos" ça m'arrangerait également


Un peu de lecture officielle... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201317 ...


----------



## adixya (7 Juin 2015)

Avec la photothèque iCloud, tu ne peux pas obtenir ce résultat. Les collections de photos Mac, iPhone et iPad sont synchronisées toutes ensemble. Si une suppression se fait sur un des appareils ou bien encore l'interface web d'icloud, elle se repercutera partout. Je pense que tu dois désactiver cette option pour ton usage.

Pour le flux de photos, je pense que ça peut t'aider à atteindre ce but. Le flux de photos, c'est un album spécial, ou se retrouvent toutes les photos que tu prends sur un appareil ou le flux de de photos est activé. Donc si tu prends des photos avec iPhone et iPad, les photos issues de ces deux sources vont être mélangées dans ce dossier.
Il y a cependant une limitation : tu ne peux sauvegarder que 1000 photos au maximum, qui ont été prises il y a moins de 30 jours. Au delà, le ménage se fait automatiquement alors il faut qu'au moins une fois par mois, tu viennes prendre ce qu'il y a dans le flux pour sauvegarder ailleurs.

Je ne sais pas trop où est le dossier flux de photos sur Mac, mais ça doit pas être difficile à trouver. Il faut aussi bien vérifier que ce sont les photos originales qui arrivent sur le Mac (haute résolution). En effet, tu verras que sur les flux de photos des iPhone et iPad, ce sont des versions basse résolution qui sont stockées pour économiser de la place. Les originales sont stockées sur le flux iCloud qui centralise les originaux. Je pense que tu devrais faire cette vérification par acquis de conscience.


Sinon, pour les photos du Mac qui se retrouvent sur les iphone et iPad, c'est à cause de la photothèque iCloud. Ce sont normalement les photos de la photothèque système qui se retrouvent sur iCloud et donc sur tes appareils. Ma question est : y a t il des photos de la photothèque système qui ne se retrouvent pas sur les appareils ? Aussi il faut voir que le processus de transfert est long, et que c'est possible que seule une partie de tes photos ait été transférée.

Sinon, la photothèque iCloud c'est sympa je trouve par exemple que tout se retrouve synchronisé en permanence sur tous les appareils.
Pour les photos du Mac que tu ne veux pas mettre sur iCloud, il y a possibilité de faire une deuxième bibliothèque non système qui ne se synchronisera pas avec iCloud. Il faut faire deux bibliothèques, une pour iCloud / iPhone / iPad et l'autre pour les photos qui restent sur le Mac. Moi je pense que ce sait plus simple que d'utiliser le flux, mais bon, c'est toi qui vois.


----------

